# Mapping Resources > Mapping Elements >  A batch of Inkarnate-inspired textures I made for free

## Elvanos

Hello everyone,

I have been using the both loved and hated Inkarnate software for a while to make my maps, but recently I felt like it doesnt cut it for me anymore, so I am slowly trying to develop my own workflow and style in photoshop - one possibly similar to Inkarnate, because I quite like the style, but also one unique to myself... and one that can be used somewhere which isnt a laggy web app.

I am putting all of the textures here for the grabs - they are all seamless AND they are all a recolor of the same base template, so they blend, more or less, perfectly into each other in case you would deside to transition from one to the other.
The textures are devided into a few categories: Biomes, Political, Parchments, Lands, Oceans (water), Deserts, Civilization, Swamps and Mountains/Wastelands - each containing 3-15 variations of the template.


*Preview of all textures an be found here: https://imgur.com/gallery/oTmJaKK*


*To download the whole pack: https://mega.nz/#!ePgTRQhL!L3xqegmQ5...HcaIVKlVJuX1VQ*


Credits:
Base texture - https://www.flickr.com/photos/choran...7607835630011/
Cracked texture - https://www.flickr.com/photos/theroa...oal/451378388/
Sand texture - https://www.deviantart.com/jadenambe...ture-719908640
Biome texture - https://freestocktextures.com/textur...water,967.html
Swamp texture - https://www.deviantart.com/tanorax/a...ture-292543517
Parchment Texture - http://www.myfreetextures.com/torn-a...-free-texture/
Civilization Texture - https://www.sketchuptextureclub.com/...seamless-06553

----------


## westford111

I really liked these, especially the lava oriented one. My problem with Inkarnate is how few tiles there are. There's not even a lava tile in the objects tiles. How do you go about making your own tiles for Inkarnate? I loved the ones you did. I've heard of Torstan add on, but I can't find it. Thx. D

----------


## Elvanos

Well, I find an adequate background texture, then I find a 'pattern' texture to go on top of it (generally useing multiply or some light type blending) an then I apply some kind of colo modifier on it - I mostly use HSL adjustment in photoshop. If that turns kinda off, I add a second itteration of the pattern texture on top of the filter with 20-40% opacity and some blending once more.

----------


## Scattercloud

Thanks for sharing! I'm going to check these out when I get home later

----------

